# Heidi died two year ago today.



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

I still miss her every day of my life. Heidi was my soulmate and best friend and when she passed, some of the sparkle left with her.

Still, life goes on. I was planning to get a new GSD puppy in 2016, but my daughter decided to get married ( in one week), so I knew I could not afford another dog, nor did I have the time to devote to a puppy. So I would like to get one in 2017.

Here is my dilemma. We have three dogs, all seniors. Sometimes, I think maybe I am crazy to want to add a fourth one, that it would make more sense to wait until we are down to at least two dogs. But I have several reasons for wanting to get one now, first and foremost is that my life doesn't seem right without a GSD and I have been waiting for two years (and I'm not getting any younger). Also, when my husband loses his older lab (age 12 1/2) I know he is going to want another lab puppy to train for dock diving, so I would, once again, be feeling like I have to wait. And I don't wish to feel like I am just waiting for my seniors to pass, if you know what I mean. So, am I crazy to start searching for a GSD puppy right now in my life?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, you are not crazy. Search now. When it feels right, you'll be ready.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

No you should start searching. I understand the sparkle being gone. Its been 9 months since I let Lucky go. Charlie helps but I miss having a big goofy male. Maybe some day. I think your time has come.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

It sounds like you give to others before yourself. The GSD puppy is your dream, dreams are made to be followed. Share pictures!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Go for it! I certainly understand the "not getting any younger part", and waiting for your older dogs to die before you get another puppy is very depressing to think about. As long as you can handle four dogs, then I see no reason not to start your search.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Just do it. I have a feeling you won't regret it! <3


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

If your heart and head say get a pup then.... but, if there is conflict that's your gut telling its not the right time.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Bridget01 said:


> I still miss her every day of my life. Heidi was my soulmate and best friend and when she passed, some of the sparkle left with her.


I know your pain sister. When my best friend died on September 29th I walked around in tears for 3 months. My baby girl who is 26 now had a hard time with me being tore up because she had never seen her deddy cry before.



Bridget01 said:


> But I have several reasons for wanting to get one now, first and foremost is that my life doesn't seem right without a GSD and I have been waiting for two years (and I'm not getting any younger).


Once you have experenced a GSDs love and friendship you will never be satisfied without one at your side




Bridget01 said:


> So, am I crazy to start searching for a GSD puppy right now in my life?


You know I once took a serious blow to the head. (knocked out cold as a cucumber) I was a freaking loon for 24 hours. When you have lost a German Shepherd that you loved that kinda crazy doesn't ever go away. Your heart took a serious blow. Another GSD pup will not erase the loss but it will help heal the hurt.

So yeah, you're crazy but it aint your fault. Get you a GSD pup.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm going to do it! Will start the breeder search as soon as this wedding is done!


----------

